# First week of horse owning......



## Tayto (28 March 2013)

So it's a week today since my beautiful girl Tash arrived home. After loaning a horse for a while I decided to take the leap and buy my own one!

Tash is a 15hh, 8yr old cob x Clydesdale, and she is so pretty (even if I do say so myself).

I just wanted to post something cos I am ecstatic about our first week. 

The first few days were a bit more unsettling than normal as we were experiencing really high winds and all the horses were unsettled so poor Tash was really nervous. On the 2nd day I got on her for 5 mins in the school but it was so windy I decided to abort! On the 4th day the wind stopped and we managed to do a bit if work in the school and she settled down really quickly which surprised me. 

5th day, we did some mounting block work as she wouldn't stand and eventually she got the hang of it (obviously this work will need too re-enforced regularly). We did some more light schooling, mainly walk with a bit if trot at the end.

6th day - same as above really.

7th day, we tried our first canter in the school (since I tried her out) she gave me a beautiful canter on the right rein but the left rein was a bit trickier so we will need to work on this. 

The whole week she had been a dream to catch (even came up to the gate last night) and has loved getting groomed and seems to be really enjoying life! She seems to have settled into the herd well and has made friends with a little pony which is very sweet!

Today she had her teeth done and was so chilled out about the whole thing!

All in all our first week has been better than I could have ever imagined. I know that the future will bring its trials and she will try to push my buttons but so far - I LOVE HER!

We are attempting our first hack on Saturday - wish me luck!


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 March 2013)

sounds like you are doing ok...good luck on saturday....have we seen piccies of your horse?  she sounds a nice sort...


----------



## Emsarr (28 March 2013)

It's great to hear that everything is going well for you both! 
I agree with splashgirl, piccies?!


----------



## PleaseVenus (28 March 2013)

Exciting!  it sounds like everything is going really well.


----------



## Tayto (29 March 2013)

I have uploaded a few pics of Tash on my profile - I am not sure how to actually post them onto the forum 

The pics are not the best but will get some better ones uploaded soon


----------



## MumtoHoward (29 March 2013)

Sounds like you're doing great, exciting isn't it


----------



## Tammytoo (29 March 2013)

She is gorgeous!  You will have so much fun with her.


----------



## webble (29 March 2013)

Awww brilliant its weird how owning is so different to loaning isnt it


----------



## Feathered (29 March 2013)

Brilliant! Great breed too, my first horse and the love of my life was a 15.2 shire x cob, she was awesome! 

I hope you have lots of years of fun with her.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 March 2013)

Lovely post!

I've had 2 Clydie mares - they are great horses.

Enjoy your hack - good luck!


----------



## Tayto (30 March 2013)

Went for our hack today with one other horse and she was fab!! So happy


----------



## Cinnamontoast (30 March 2013)

I stalked your pics!  She's lovely, fabulous splashes of white!


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 March 2013)

glad the hack went well. i checked out your photos, she looks just as i imagined...shes lovely, you are very lucky to have found her..  we still need more piccies though


----------



## MrsMozart (1 April 2013)

Excellent report 

Looking forward to reading more about how you both get on


----------



## YorksG (1 April 2013)

She sounds wonderful, sounds as if you chose well and both you and she are lucky


----------



## Booboos (1 April 2013)

Well done both of you! I hope you have many lovely hacks together in the years to come!


----------



## Tiffany (1 April 2013)

Lovely happy post - really pleased for you


----------



## Tayto (2 April 2013)

Sorry guys - another gushy post about how fab my new girly is!

We went for another hack on Sunday with one other horse and rider, we passed cars, bikes, people pushing buggys and people walking dogs and she didnt bat an eye lid. She was a teeny bit reluctant to lead out of the yard but with a little gentle persuasion she did it! When we returned from our hack I was feeling so confident I circled the car park and went back out on my own for 10 mins - we even trotted all the way home. Such a good girly - hope it continues like this!

She is a little green with her schooling but as long as we can hack for hours safely, I am more than willing to put in some work with the schooling. 

More often than not on here I read negative posts so its nice to be able to write something positive


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 April 2013)

well done for your last hack,  she sounds like a little star..have lots of fun with her....keep us updated but we still need piccies!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarenCogdon (10 April 2013)

She looks lovely - my kind of horse


----------

